# Skirts



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I just finished some skirts for my girls, thought I'd share pictures and the links from where I found the ideas:

The Girls (they like their skirts as long as possible!)










from this website: http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=PSKIRT

Little Miss:


















from this website: http://applehead.typepad.com/applehead/2006/06/how_to_make_jea.html
but next time I'm going to use the instructions here: http://craftydaisies.com/2008/06/13/recycled-denim-fiesta-skirt-a-tutorial/

and of course the boys also wanted their picture taken:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Great skirts, darling kids!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I LOVE that one with the jean top and I just bet I know a certain 10yo here who will love it too! And we have a bunch of her jeans that still fit her in the wait but are too short though we did cut a bunch off for shorts this year. Gotta go dig thru clothing tubs now!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just precious! And the skirts are nice too.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job, Mom! I love the skirts.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Beautiful! and the skirts too.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Those turned out great! Great looking family. They all look like they could be models!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone  I had fun making them... except for the gathering part.. I don't like gathering very much! LOL!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I love them  

I did my second skirt this year, and it had my first gathers. OH MY GOSH! They're insane. Especially when you're gathering a skirt that's made to go over a hoop. :stars:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Those are pretty skirts and you have a nice-looking family!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love those skirts!!!
Great job !!!!
CUTE GIRLS TOO !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

using a ruffler makes it so simple..

here is how one is used, while sewing machines may differ slightly, the ruffler is the same

http://www.sewingmachine-sales.co.uk/sewing_machine_info/video/62/ruffler-attachment.html

hth


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ok westbrook maybe you can help me with mine. I know how it works.....I can do ruffles on it. I even found an ebook years ago to show me how to use it. But I can never get the ruffles the same length as the bottom of the skirt! I finally just gave up and do them by hand.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love my ruffler. I've used one or two until they didn't function any more, 2 girls. Also, that's what kept me sane when I was going through my divorce.

I just made the strips of fabric the width of the ruffle plus seam allowances and hems (if bottom layer). I usually just ruffle the fabric and then put a gathered top edge to the plain bottom edge of upper layer of fabric. then sew it together.
But since I now have a serger with differential feed, I've used that for ruffling and connection on the last couple of skirts I've done.

These that you did are nice and cute, and the models much more so.

Angie


----------



## Jean in Ohio (Aug 16, 2009)

Skirts could be made by using the length of the fabric in panels- cut the top narrower than the bottom like a wedge shape- wider edge at the bottom. so the stripes would be up and down, could alternate plain and printed fabric. use as many panels needed to allow for ease in wearing and the skirt would flare out...depending on the width of the bottom edge.
I only had boys and made most of my oldest son's pull on pants when he was little... I have enough patterns and fabric- I can start making pants for my Grandsons....made them shorts for summer already. Middle grandson is wearing the ones the older boy out grew....


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are so cute! I have similar skirts that I wear often. Wish mine were that long....


----------

